# brushed acrylic yarn?



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Can some one tell me what brushed acrylic yarn is? Or give me some names of yarn that I can look in my local Hobby Lobby to buy. I have an Afghan and it calls for 45 oz. of brushed acrylic yarn.


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Brushed acrylic is fluffier, and looks sort of like a 'mohair' type yarn, but comes in different thicknesses, while mohair is usually pretty fine. I used to use it a lot, years ago, but I didn't like the way the 'fluff' would mat or pill after washing and wearing so I stopped. I don't off hand know of any common brands that are available now. And I live in Canada, so I am not familiar with Hobby Lobby. But I hope I answered your first question.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have never used this type of yarn because I just don't care for the look AND I worry about what it will look like after laundering as well.

Lion Brand Jiffy is one brushed acrylic yarn that is available at most big box stores... Probably at Hobby Lobby.

http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/jiffy.htm


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I would just use regular worsted for all the reasons already listed.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I would just use regular worsted for all the reasons already listed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mary Su 2 said:


> Brushed acrylic is fluffier ... I used to use it a lot, years ago, but I didn't like the way the 'fluff' would mat or pill after washing and wearing ...


Oh! I have a bag (package of 10 balls) of it that's been waiting for the right project. Seeing your evaluation of it, now ... I'm guessing it might resist the matting/pilling if crocheted instead of knitted. And none too loosely either.

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I want to make this Afghan for my Mother for Christmas. It calls for the Brush Acrylic. I do not want to use regular Worsted weight yarn like Red Heart super saver I want something soft. Can you suggest something that is washable and soft like the brushed yarn?

here is the pattern

http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com/Lace/Victorian-Lace-Afghan


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Caron used to make a line called Dazzlaire which was a brushed acrylic.. I bought some on clearance a couple of years ago to make hats at AC Moore in Portland ME.. It's just a fuzzy textured acrylic.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

That is a lovely pattern & I'm sure your Mom will love it!

Caron's Simply Soft has a little bit of a brushed feeling to it and is reasonably durable and comes in a wide variety of shades. Take a look at it and then compare it to the Hobby Lobby brand that's the same weight.

Good Luck.

I hope to see a picture of your work in progress soon.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have brushed some worsted on a bear not too long ago. I just knitted it up and then brushed with one of those shoe brushes like Kiwi that has the plastic brushes on one side and the regular bristle bruses on the other side. I wouldn't do that for something like an afghan that will be washed. I don't know how it would react to washing. If I had any, I would pass it on to you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i know mohair needs to be brushed you could look on line or call one of the stores and ask them lovely afghan it will look nice no matter what yarn is used


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I would avoid a brushed yarn for this project... The "halo" (fuzz) of the yarn is going to detract from (obscure) the beautiful stitching. IMHO


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

TexCat said:


> That is a lovely pattern & I'm sure your Mom will love it!
> 
> Caron's Simply Soft has a little bit of a brushed feeling to it and is reasonably durable and comes in a wide variety of shades. Take a look at it and then compare it to the Hobby Lobby brand that's the same weight.
> 
> ...


The Caron Simply Soft is available at my wal-mart. To be honest Wal-mart has more bigger name brands than Hobby lobby. I just can buy it with a 40% off coupon there. The mohair is nice but I think it is way to fuzzy and I find it really hard to crochet or knit with. It's like home-spun of Yarn bee it is hard to deal with. I was thinking about a nice wool but It calls for two strand at once and Wool is expensive.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Just because a pattern 'calls for' whatever, does not mean that it's graven in stone.

Swatch! Find a thicker yarn that pleases you and try it with that. Try a thinner yarn and triple it! Use a worsted weight yarn and double the pattern!

I agree that working it with a fuzzy yarn - be it mohair or brushed acrylic - would obscure your stitch-work. If you're prone to making lots of mistakes, maybe that's good. If you're a perfectionist (aren't most knitters/crocheters?!), then why hide your hard work?

Think of patterns as rough guidelines, especially patterns for non-fitting projects. Make it *your own*! Choose _your own_ yarn, the tool that suits it and produces the fabric that pleases _you_, and the size _you_ like!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I believe Premier Yarns, Deborah Norville, has a brushed acrylic and it is pretty. I have a couple of balls, but have not used them yet or washed them of course.

Just Google Premier Yarns. Also, their acrylic yarn has approximately 200 yards in the solid colors and has no pilling at all when washed or dried. They have a beautiful selection.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! I have a bag (package of 10 balls) of it that's been waiting for the right project. Seeing your evaluation of it, now ... I'm guessing it might resist the matting/pilling if crocheted instead of knitted. And none too loosely either.
> 
> Thanks for the warning!


It depends on the yarn as to whether it mats and pills. I knitted a scarf for a friend out of Lion Brand Jiffy, and saw it a year or two later, and it still looked brand new after many, many trips through the washer and dryer.

I've used Red Heart Symphony (which is discontinued now), and never wore anything enough to wash it, but it looks all shaggy and straggly from the beginning, and I love that it looks that way.

I don't think crocheting will make it more pill-resistant than knitting.

If you decide to make up the yarn, choose something simple that you're not likely to make a mistake on. This kind of yarn is notorious for being difficult to frog or tink.


----------



## beejaye (Aug 25, 2013)

King Cole Haze is a double knitting slightly brushed yarn. It's lovely and light and washes well.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Good advice again from Jessica-Jean.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> I would just use regular worsted for all the reasons already listed.


I agree!


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

Brushed acrylics are around and plentiful. you should have no trouble finding one (i.e. Lion Brand Jiffy). but my experience is it all looks better on the skein---when knit up it is flat and not near as fuzzy.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Google brushed acrylic yarn and many choices come up.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I also think the Caron Simply Soft would be a good choice.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have used Jiffy for prayer shawls and the stitch definition is just fine.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

How many balls of yarn do you need. I have some Patons Promise in a baby blue colour also some purple. Not sure how many balls I have but if you google the yarn and I have enough you can have it. I can check how many balls I have if you are interested. I also have lemon, (almost forgot about that one) I had started a sweater years ago and never finished it. I can frog that too. I think it washes ok as it was a very popular yarn in Ireland and England years ago.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Chris, thats a beautiful pattern. If I were you, and as suggested by some, I would not go with a lofty brushed acrylic. The stiches are very pretty and you really want to show them off. Walmart is clearing out the amazing yarn right now, take a look at that, colors may not be right, but the brush on it would be , I think ! Also thank you for pointing out that pattern, its beautiful and may be my next project! Good luck and post a picture of that, would love to see it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

joankav said:


> How many balls of yarn do you need. I have some Patons Promise in a baby blue colour also some purple. Not sure how many balls I have but if you google the yarn and I have enough you can have it. I can check how many balls I have if you are interested. I also have lemon, (almost forgot about that one) I had started a sweater years ago and never finished it. I can frog that too. I think it washes ok as it was a very popular yarn in Ireland and England years ago.


I knitted an entrelac sweater in that yarn many moons ago. It washed and wore beautifully. Wish we could still get it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jo-Anns Sensation yarn has an acrylic that is 'fluffier.' I have used it on hats, mitts, baby ponchos. It works pretty well but as to be expected is a bit of a pain to undo if needed. It is extraordinarily warm, like an insulated sleeping bag so it will not be a summer type yarn.

I think of it as a cheap yarn but people seem to love it, even my hostile and critical daughter (LOL)!


----------



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! I have a bag (package of 10 balls) of it that's been waiting for the right project. Seeing your evaluation of it, now ... I'm guessing it might resist the matting/pilling if crocheted instead of knitted. And none too loosely either.
> 
> Thanks for the warning!


Jessica-Jean,

If you're into knitting and crocheting animal toys, that yarn would be a great substitute for the fuzzy look, IMHO. It's especially good for crocheting because it kind of "hides" the holes and bumpiness that comes with crochet. It would be even better knitted because of the smoother look that knitting has as compared to crochet.

Either way, I hope that you find a suitable project for your yarn.


----------



## laceyj1204 (Apr 1, 2013)

If you decide for just going with a regular worsted acrylic, then I highly suggest you give Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn a try. I made an afghan using it for my mom several years ago and it's washing and wearing just beautifully! The yarn is also very soft, not stiff and scratchy like RedHeart can sometimes be. So, just wanted to give you that as an alternative!


**The afghan in my picture is the afghan that I made with Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn. I am currently working on another one made with Caron Simply Soft, and I have to say that I like the way I Love This Yarn crocheted up more that the Simply Soft.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I want to make this Afghan for my Mother for Christmas. It calls for the Brush Acrylic. I do not want to use regular Worsted weight yarn like Red Heart super saver I want something soft. Can you suggest something that is washable and soft like the brushed yarn?
> 
> here is the pattern
> 
> http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com/Lace/Victorian-Lace-Afghan


OMG, I originally bought this as a kit from Herrschner's back in the late 80's. It was called a fisherman ripple afghan, and used 2 ply afghan yarn and an F hook. I have since made something like 7 of them for wedding presents using a J hook and Red Heart Super Saver in an ecru color. And everybody loves them. They still comment even after 15 years. 
If you want something softer than Red Heart, Hobby Lobby has something called Soft Secret by Yarn Bee on their website. I don't know if the individual stores would stock it. I agree with what everybody else said about using the brushed acrylic.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I want to make this Afghan for my Mother for Christmas. It calls for the Brush Acrylic. I do not want to use regular Worsted weight yarn like Red Heart super saver I want something soft. Can you suggest something that is washable and soft like the brushed yarn?
> 
> here is the pattern
> 
> http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com/Lace/Victorian-Lace-Afghan


Hi, My hubby works at Hobby Lobby and I have a ball of Yarn Bee yarn from there that I absolutely LOVE for it's soft silkyness, and it has a very slight brushed look to it. It is the yarn called EFFERVESCE. Lovely to work with it but I have no idea how it washes. If you have a local store to shop at just go look and feel all the yarns till you find what you love.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm using Lion Brand Jiffy right now, it's wonderfully soft. I would recommend it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It mats down and looks like something that has been at the used cloths store for a long time. I do see sweaters that have this kind of yarn at the used shops. Dose not stay nice and fluffy.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

That is a very pretty rug and I would tend to make it in a plain wool not a fuzzy wool as the wool will detract from the pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I want to make this Afghan for my Mother for Christmas. It calls for the Brush Acrylic. I do not want to use regular Worsted weight yarn like Red Heart super saver I want something soft. Can you suggest something that is washable and soft like the brushed yarn?
> 
> here is the pattern
> 
> http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com/Lace/Victorian-Lace-Afghan


That is beautiful. I read that it is using 2 strands held together.. so I would go to the yarn store or the internet and look up some brushed acrylic and see what you like.. With it needing over 3000 yds of yarn you would do well to buy on the internet and a case at a time to same you some money.. I would go for a yarn that has a many yards in it as possible.. reason being is that it would be easier to make sure 10 skeins had the same dye lot and batch color than 20 or more... I wish you luck.. you mother is a lucky lady... 

I like Red Heart Soft. You might look at homespun but the colors are limited... Look on Knit Picks and there is another one that has high shipping but sells in cases for a incredibly low price.. I hope someone has the link or name for you...


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Red Heart Caress is usually brushed as is the vintage Dazzle-Aire by Caron...both can be found on Ebay if you want to view the yarn close-up so you know what you are looking for...
Good luck with your project!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I've used Jiffy in baby blankets and it's washed fine, no matting, but I agree a smoother yarn would show the pattern better and I would stick to that.
Ellie


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I just got some at my hobby lobby in worsted weight. They had all sorts of colors, so you should definitely look there.


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

Lion brand yarn carries a brushed mohair ( acrylic ) yarn


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

Lion Brand Jiffy


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.coatsandclark.com/Products/KnittingCrochet/Yarns/Medium/Red+Heart+Symphony.htm

I hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

beejaye said:


> King Cole Haze is a double knitting slightly brushed yarn. It's lovely and light and washes well.


I have used this yarn for a shawl for my best friend and it knits up beautifully and washes in cold and dryer on medium and looks great after. No pilling nor matting.. Just my two cents....


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> Can some one tell me what brushed acrylic yarn is? Or give me some names of yarn that I can look in my local Hobby Lobby to buy. I have an Afghan and it calls for 45 oz. of brushed acrylic yarn.


I'd bought Sensation's Classic Rainbow, a large skein of brushed acrylic, from JoAnn's. It worked up nicely and I think it will serve quite well~~I knit a simple 1x1 rib, 3'x3', a nice squishy baby blanket. You might want to check it out, see what you think! grins, debra


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

evesch said:


> Hi, My hubby works at Hobby Lobby and I have a ball of Yarn Bee yarn from there that I absolutely LOVE for it's soft silkyness, and it has a very slight brushed look to it. It is the yarn called EFFERVESCE. Lovely to work with it but I have no idea how it washes. If you have a local store to shop at just go look and feel all the yarns till you find what you love.


The one that I have from Hobby Lobby is Yarn Bee Fleece Lite. it is just like the homespun. It is a fluffy fiber wit ha thin stand wrapped around it every 1/8 of inch. It is very soft but it is hard to knit with because it splits so easy.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Friederike said:


> http://www.coatsandclark.com/Products/KnittingCrochet/Yarns/Medium/Red+Heart+Symphony.htm
> 
> I hope this helps :thumbup:


Thanks for info on this yarn, which was discontinued about three years ago.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

red heart soft works up really nice, the gauge works up a little like caron simple soft, which I love also.. but I do now prefer the red heart soft, it is a little more expensive then simply soft and the skeins are smaller, but it's so worth it in my eyes


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

my thought would be as suggested, Caron Simply Soft along with suggestions from Jessica-Jean. as she mentioned, do swatch to assure that you get the size corect.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

I have stopped using brushed acrylic, looks awful after washing and just pills terribly.


----------



## TheGlamGran (Mar 5, 2013)

Have you ever used a sweater shaver? I have been using one for years, and they can make a sweater with pills or mats look like new. I have a purchased sweater that is made from a fluffy acrylic yarn and have renewed it many times with a sweater shaver, available at Joanne's and other craft stores.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

I've been having good luck lately with Deborah Norville's Serenity Chunky. It comes in some lovely colorways and is soft. And, I think it might be on sale at JoAnne's at stores or online. Good luck. Sometimes the fuzzies also are irritating...i.e., might get into eyes or irritate the nose. Ciao for now....


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

My suggestion to u would be a nice Encore in a pretty color.As a mother I would not like a fluffy yarn..Another suggestion would be to go to Mary Maxim and look at Baby Blossoms which is a soft acrylic in pretty pastels that make flowers through out the afghan.I just made a pink and finishing a orchid.Very very pretty she would love this yarn I am sure.. Very good yardage and nice and soft and the price is right.Just go on line and have a look.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Try Lion Brand Pound of Love is soft
:thumbup:


----------



## medna (Apr 30, 2011)

Lion Brand Jiffy


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Most of us older knitters who experienced the brushed acrylic of yesteryear may not have tried any of the current ones which are really quite different than either Dazzelaire or the other first ones. Today's brushed acrylics seem to launder much better, and love the low, or non, heat of our dryers. They have a similar "halo" to mohair with out the truly fuzzy look of some mohair s. I would vote for the Premiere or D. Norville as being the best quality.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

It IS a beautiful pattern and I see it is done with a double strand. I'm sure you would be unhappy with the matting that is sure to occur with the double strand and I'm pretty sure there would be pilling with use and laundering. I have always been happy with Caron's Simply Soft worsted. It IS soft, wears and launders very well and would certainly show off your stitches nicely. I hope you post a photo when it's finished.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

wannabegranny said:


> red heart soft works up really nice, the gauge works up a little like caron simple soft, which I love also.. but I do now prefer the red heart soft, it is a little more expensive then simply soft and the skeins are smaller, but it's so worth it in my eyes


Thanks for posting. I really like Simply Soft and have never tried the Red Heart. I may try it on your suggestion.


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

Sensations Rainbow Classic is a brushed acrylic yarn that comes in 615 yd skeins. JoAnn's used to carry it and they might still. It is still available on ebay and other yarn suppliers.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I do not want to use the Red Heart. I want a nice soft yarn that is not fuzzy. The Simply Soft is what I may end up using. I may even try a baby sport weight since I have to hold 2 strands together to make the afghan. I have not decided. I am also looking at the super wash wool. decision I do not like decisions.....LOL


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> I do not want to use the Red Heart. I want a nice soft yarn that is not fuzzy. The Simply Soft is what I may end up using. I may even try a baby sport weight since I have to hold 2 strands together to make the afghan. I have not decided. I am also looking at the super wash wool. decision I do not like decisions.....LOL


Caron Simply Soft is now available in a DK weight--not as many colors as the worsted, but I think I would prefer the lighter, drapier afghan the double stranded DK would make.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

chriso1972, 
I read all the comets. And I think that the Red Heart would be a bad choice . Only because I have made many afghan from it and after you wash them .They never look the same. . The Simply Soft sound like a good choice for this afghan and that's what I would use. Baby sport yarn is good to. I love my mother but I don't want to brake that bank. I would make a swatch and wash it. Then decide. This was just my 2 cents. 

P.S.
I'm going to make this afghan it looks a hole lot easier then that other one I tried.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I want to make this Afghan for my Mother for Christmas. It calls for the Brush Acrylic. I do not want to use regular Worsted weight yarn like Red Heart super saver I want something soft. Can you suggest something that is washable and soft like the brushed yarn? here is the pattern
> 
> How about Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn. It is worsted weight and very soft. I've made a couple afghans with it. It washes nicely.
> 
> http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com/Lace/Victorian-Lace-Afghan


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hobby Lobby has their own version of Caron type yarn... I cnnot remember the name of it but you will find a few skeins of Caron simply soft mixed in with the store version and they have some beautiful colors in the store version

just down road from ya'


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I do not want to use the Red Heart. I want a nice soft yarn that is not fuzzy. The Simply Soft is what I may end up using. I may even try a baby sport weight since I have to hold 2 strands together to make the afghan. I have not decided. I am also looking at the super wash wool. decision I do not like decisions.....LOL


Red Heart Soft Yarn is almost identical to Simply Soft.


----------

